# Steering locked up



## 88gtman (Mar 29, 2008)

My friend and I went to take his boat out a while back. He had it out the week before and everything was fine. He test cranked it at his out and we decided to take it out for a ride. We get the boat in the water and crank it up and notice there is no steering. The wheel won't hardly move. What could cause this to happen and is it an easy fix?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i doubt that it is the same thing but a few days ago me and my dad were going fishing and test ran the boat on the hose at the house, everything was fine. got to the ramp two mornings later and it was cold and the steering would not budge. guess it was just froze up. i got ticked off and unfroze it along with all the steering. i broke the steering cable needless to say. its fixed and ready to go know. the place that changed it out said that it was time to go. it was over ten years old and he said that was old.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

is it hydraulic or cable steering? If cable look at all the wheel guides and make sure the cable is on and tight. If hydraulic have someone work the wheel lightly while you hit the rod in the cylnder with a hammer and it should break loose. Make sure it is well greased and everything


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

If it is cable style steering, then the steering cable is most likely frozen in the engine tilt pivot tube. this is caused by not enough lube and corrosion.

This is a common problem. If you try to force the steering wheel then you WILL STRIP OUT THE STEERING BOX GEARS.

We can sometimes unlock the steering if it just recently froze.



A new steering cable is about $120, if the gears got strip then a new steering cable and steering box will run you about $145.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

> *88gtman (2/8/2009)*My friend and I went to take his boat out a while back. He had it out the week before and everything was fine. He test cranked it at his out and we decided to take it out for a ride. We get the boat in the water and crank it up and notice there is no steering. The wheel won't hardly move. What could cause this to happen and is it an easy fix?


The cable end is frozen in the tilt tube. Usually due to old grease buildup or rust. Sometimes you can put 2 cycle oil or penetrating fluid on the end exposed and while someone is turning the wheel with moderate pressure, tap on the end of the cable to break it free. If it does start moving, continue to use the oil and turn the wheel several times and clean the old stuff coming out off. This should free the cable in most cases if it is not too far gone. The best way to keep it from happening again soon is to remove the cable from the motor and use a reamer to remove the old build up of grease and apply new grease, then install the cable again. If you have the money to do so, and the cable is more than 3 years old, I recommend putting a new cable on since youwould behalfway there.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Pm sent,,,:usaflag


----------



## 88gtman (Mar 29, 2008)

Problem fixed. Thanks everyone for the input. It turned out to be old grease. Banged it out with a hammer and problem solved.


----------

